# ** please read, uber is scamming drivers!!!



## Nycrew024 (Dec 2, 2015)

First off, when u do uber pool u make less money right? And do you have to accept uber pool?

I have noticed 2 ways u er is scamming drivers!!

1) when u request a cleaning fee u usually take a picture and send it in the message, when you get a message back from uber they tell you to go to the website a submit a picture, well what about the photo you already sent? U took a photo for the message but it never saves in ur phone and the mess is already cleaned up so no proof of a mess, kinda convenient right 

THIS IS A BIG SCAM THAT UBER IS DOING!!!!
I have picked up 4 people on surge pricing and was never paid surge pricing but riders were charged surge rate, uber is charging them and not paying us!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Not good man.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Nycrew024 said:


> First off, when u do uber pool u make less money right? And do you have to accept uber pool?
> 
> I have noticed 2 ways u er is scamming drivers!!
> 
> ...


1. Uh, why would you not save the picture on your phone? Take a screenshot? Any picture I take that is worth $200 is going to be saved.

2. I only drive surge and have never had a problem with this despite thousands of trips. Never.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Nycrew024 said:


> First off, when u do uber pool u make less money right? And do you have to accept uber pool?
> 
> I have noticed 2 ways u er is scamming drivers!!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how you know how much a passenger has been charged but.....

You need to bring this to uber so attention. It has happened twice before that I know of and they made it right. They also sent out an e mail that thanked the drivers for alerting them to the issue.


----------



## Blah (Jul 11, 2015)

DexNex said:


> 1. Uh, why would you not save the picture on your phone? Take a screenshot? Any picture I take that is worth $200 is going to be saved.
> 
> 2. I only drive surge and have never had a problem with this despite thousands of trips. Never.


I don't know if it's a software issue, but LA drivers had this issue with Surge Pool pings.

Quite a lot of them were not paid out for surge when it happened and was a big pain in the arse to fix. Basically it's "guilty until proven innocent" through Uber's eyes. Before they accepted pings they would take a screen shot of their screen then accept the ping. When Uber's customer service said, "our records indicate it was a normal fare." they had to submit their screen shot.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Blah said:


> I don't know if it's a software issue, but LA drivers had this issue with Surge Pool pings.
> 
> Quite a lot of them were not paid out for surge when it happened and was a big pain in the arse to fix. Basically it's "guilty until proven innocent" through Uber's eyes. Before they accepted pings they would take a screen shot of their screen then accept the ping. When Uber's customer service said, "our records indicate it was a normal fare." they had to submit their screen shot.


i don't have any experience with Uber Pool, not a feature here. So if it was an issue, I will defer to those drivers for comment.


----------



## Nycrew024 (Dec 2, 2015)

The whole Miami Beach was in red


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Nycrew024 said:


> The whole Miami Beach was in red


That was the case here. Right in the middle of a huge red zone. Ping across the street. Would come up non surge.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You can easily see if the ping is surging before you accept it. Just because you're sitting in the middle of a surge zone doesn't mean your next ping will be surging.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> You can easily see if the ping is surging before you accept it. Just because you're sitting in the middle of a surge zone doesn't mean your next ping will be surging.
> 
> View attachment 19250


Where as I agree with this somewhat....I'm not buying the claim that while sitting in the middle of a surge zone, you get a ping right across the street from you, and that ride isn't a surge rate. Why you might ask? Because while you drop a pin on your rider app it shows your location is still surging.

Uber will tell you their surge cycles ever 3 seconds. Well....ok. Happens once? Ok. Twice? Maybe. Constantly for the entire time you are in a surge zone? Uh no.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Check the APP before accepting the ride.. If the SURGE icon is NOT showing... DONT ACCEPT the ride..


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't see it is a scam. I have to stand up for uber.

It would be like me calling you a hypocrite for being angry that this guy wants to make money.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there still much in the way of lag between driver and pax app? Do pax still get the rate they are quoted at when they open their app? I was under the impression that a wanna be pax has two minutes to decide to book and during that time, they hold onto the rate as quoted regardless of what kind of surge may happen over the next two minutes. If you combine that with a bit of lag between apps, there could be some confusion. 

I have also heard of surges that are fabricated at times when demand is low, but usually the complaint there is that an area may show surge but nobody gets a trip out of it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I dont do pool. Problem solved.

If you give Pool rides to PAX, then you scamming YOUR SELF.

Spaghetti Monster gave you a brain for a reason.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you KGB7 well said


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I dont do pool. Problem solved.
> 
> If you give Pool rides to PAX, then you scamming YOUR SELF.
> 
> Spaghetti Monster gave you a brain for a reason.


Not to mention scamming other drivers by playing the Dumbass unpaid bus driver. Not uncommon for each pool acount ride to have multiple friends with them too.


----------



## POMilton (Oct 21, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Is there still much in the way of lag between driver and pax app? Do pax still get the rate they are quoted at when they open their app? I was under the impression that a wanna be pax has two minutes to decide to book and during that time, they hold onto the rate as quoted regardless of what kind of surge may happen over the next two minutes. If you combine that with a bit of lag between apps, there could be some confusion.
> 
> I have also heard of surges that are fabricated at times when demand is low, but usually the complaint there is that an area may show surge but nobody gets a trip out of it.


Yes, that is the case. On the flip side, I've hit surges after the surge is gone on the map because of this same issue.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Where as I agree with this somewhat....I'm not buying the claim that while sitting in the middle of a surge zone, you get a ping right across the street from you, and that ride isn't a surge rate. Why you might ask? Because while you drop a pin on your rider app it shows your location is still surging.


Riders can drop the pin a few minutes before a surge begins. If they do, they'll get the regular rate even if that area begins to surge. That's likely why you could be seeing normal fares in a surge area. Cancel on them & make them request a ride at the surge rate.


----------



## simply00complex (Aug 23, 2015)

Nycrew024 said:


> when u request a cleaning fee u usually take a picture and send it in the message, when you get a message back from uber they tell you to go to the website a submit a picture, well what about the photo you already sent? U took a photo for the message but it never saves in ur phone and the mess is already cleaned up so no proof of a mess, kinda convenient right
> 
> THIS IS A BIG SCAM THAT UBER IS DOING!!!!
> I have picked up 4 people on surge pricing and was never paid surge pricing but riders were charged surge rate, uber is charging them and not paying us!


Interesting, that didn't happen to me when I requested a clean up. I just sent the form and two weeks later, they charged the rider $50 and added it to my paycheck.

When that happened to me with surge, was when the neighborhood was lit up orange with the surge logo, but I didn't receive the surge price, so I was wondering if that was a glitch, where the surge ended but didn't go away on the app?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Nycrew024 said:


> 1) when u request a cleaning fee u usually take a picture and send it in the message, when you get a message back from uber they tell you to go to the website a submit a picture, well what about the photo you already sent? U took a photo for the message but it never saves in ur phone and the mess is already cleaned up so no proof of a mess, kinda convenient right
> 
> THIS IS A BIG SCAM THAT UBER IS DOING!!!!


Huh? If someone made a mess in my car I'd probably take 1000 photos of it with the standard camera app and keep them til I got paid.

Why didn't you take any photos outside the Uber app? Even if you didn't, every photo you take with your phone should be on your phone somewhere, maybe in a different folder from where photos usually go.

It's not a scam. Plenty of drivers have gotten paid the cleaning fees, including some I know personally.

Did that message you got tell you to submit another pic, or just say to do that if you hadn't already sent one?

Have you actually gotten denied the cleaning fee, or are you just assuming the worst?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Riders can drop the pin a few minutes before a surge begins. If they do, they'll get the regular rate even if that area begins to surge. That's likely why you could be seeing normal fares in a surge area. Cancel on them & make them request a ride at the surge rate.


Uh no. I understand what you're talking about, but that's not what was going on. It took a while the second time it happened, but Uber admitted it was a soft ware issue.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> You can easily see if the ping is surging before you accept it. Just because you're sitting in the middle of a surge zone doesn't mean your next ping will be surging.
> 
> View attachment 19250


I can't see if it's Surge Pricing before we accept in our area. You are saying something shows-up when you get pinged? Not in the market I'm in.


----------



## thethrills (Dec 7, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> That was the case here. Right in the middle of a huge red zone. Ping across the street. Would come up non surge.


This happens a lot. It happens during the morning rush on week days. I'll be in a surge zone (which I purposely drove to), it will be surging. the rider is clearly in the same surge zone. It had been surging for a while. It's not like, well, they requested a ride before the surge started and now it's a minute later, so the requested before the surge and it's just bad luck for me. NO WAY, Jose'!

It was red for ten minutes. It should have been surge pricing for sure. No doubt about it! I check to make sure I'm getting the surge pricing and I'm not! I promptly cancel the trip. Next one same thing.

Here's the problem. Uber can do whatever they want. It's like the Wild West. Where does it say you will get surge pricing if you and the customer are in a surge zone?

It's think it's all about the customer saving money. Drivers are a dime a dozen. They don't care if you are a great driver with a great car. They give VIP Drivers the longer trips usually and I guess they rationalize that it's OK since we give longer trips.

Why no tips? Did you ever figure-out you work for about minimum wage after you calculate your expenses?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

This is one pathetic gig. Lmao


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

thethrills said:


> This happens a lot. It happens during the morning rush on week days. I'll be in a surge zone (which I purposely drove to), it will be surging. the rider is clearly in the same surge zone. It had been surging for a while. It's not like, well, they requested a ride before the surge started and now it's a minute later, so the requested before the surge and it's just bad luck for me. NO WAY, Jose'!
> 
> It was red for ten minutes. It should have been surge pricing for sure. No doubt about it! I check to make sure I'm getting the surge pricing and I'm not! I promptly cancel the trip. Next one same thing.
> 
> ...


Well...the first 2 paragraphs I agree with. The rest....well...no. And I've never seen any evidence that one driver gets preferred treatment over another.

But feel free to post up any real evidence you come across.


----------



## Marcus DiVito (Dec 9, 2015)

Then go drive a taxi you will make more money and taxi company will repair damages


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Well...the first 2 paragraphs I agree with. The rest....well...no. And I've never seen any evidence that one driver gets preferred treatment over another.
> 
> But feel free to post up any real evidence you come across.


Ok...I found proof that some drivers can get preferential treatment over others.

VIP customers can request VIP drivers. There ya go.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Regardless of what Ubers doing intentionally or not? They have created a culture that the first thing you assume they are!!


----------



## Astraight (Jul 4, 2017)

Uber got me a car through their subsidiary. The pay statements claim they are paying my car (xchange) but xchange isn't being paid. I have asked for months about them sending me a list of where they send my earnings and proof of transfer (because it has created problems where I was almost up for repossession because they claimed hey paid some other entity I have a debt with). Apparently, according to a man named Russell, they have no system in place for tracking where they send your earnings. This screams embezzlement and is another way I am POSITIVE other people (it seriously can't just be me) are being screwed over by uber. 

If anyone else is having anything like this or even suspects it, file complaints and talk to someone about it. This is ridiculous and it's keeping me from being able to earn over their take (including fees) to make sure I keep anything else up to date. It's like they are trying to find a way to ensure I fail. They must want their car back with their subsidiary. Lol. I don't know.

(BAMA is the old lease that screwed me over with adding fees I didn't even know about. They are telling me to go to them for proof that there is some kind of payment going to them, but they are refusing to show anything they have sent. And that one isn't even supposed to be connected to my account anymore.......)


----------

